

How much is your website worth? - kakooljay
http://bizinformation.org

======
kakooljay
Have fun with this one!

Btw..

Ycombinator.com Valuation $7.07 Million

News.ycombinator.com Valuation $9.52 Million

Bizinformation.org Valuation = $11,764.25 (hehe)

